# Brute snowblower



## skyjockey (Sep 2, 2014)

Looking at snowblowers - saw an ad for a Brute 21000 series - 29 inch cut. Never heard of these - are they any good? The thing looks brand new - looks to be only a year old - asking price is $500.

Thanks.

Adam


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think someone on here bought one of these last year and had nothing but problems with it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello skyjockey, welcome to *SBF!!* take the $500 and find a good used toro, ariens or Honda and stay away from off brands


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, I have to concur with the general consensus. It maybe ok for a few years, and have some nice features, it just does not measure up in execution. Take a look and any of the above mentioned machines, even without those features, and I am sure that you will be able to see the build quality difference.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA To the forms. take the 500.00 and find a nice TORO..


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Brute is probably fine..
It is a Briggs and Stratton machine, and should be basically identical to current snowblowers made by Briggs & Stratton, 
which wear the Briggs & Stratton, Snapper, Simplicity, Brute, and Murray name brands.

It is not one of the 100% made in China machines, which should always be avoided..
just for reference, here is the current list:



> Updated list!
> the Chinese brand names are getting so numerous, I have now put them in alphabetical order! Below is copied and pasted from previous posts, with updated names:
> 
> Updated list..some new 100% Chinese brand names have come to light..
> ...


from this thread:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...scussion/1364-made-usa-versus-made-china.html

Although Brute is a fairly new name, and not much is known about it..
but IMO since its a Briggs brand name, its probably ok.

For new machines, I would only buy Ariens, Honda, or the Briggs brands.
I no longer personally recommend Toro for new, because they are now made in Mexico. (2-stage Toros)
used Toros, before 2014 model year, are a great choice. (new Toros are probably still fine too..I just personally wouldn't buy one
or recommend one because of the move to Mexico..your mileage may vary.)

Used machines have a lot more "good" brand names to choose from than current new machines..
I would take a 40 year old Ariens over a brand-new MTD, or any of the Chinese machines, all day long..(and I have! 

Scot


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Brute at least _was_ a Murray usually if not always sold at Walmart. Briggs & Stratton bought out Murray a few years ago but they should still be more or less the same as any other current Murray/Briggs & Stratton based unit. The only real differences should be feature set.


----------

